
Sublime Text developer promises more updates in 2015 - jamesmoss
http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17470
======
JeremyMorgan
This is exactly why I don't blink at purchasing Sublime, and I won't think
twice about it when I have to do it again. These are the types of projects we
need to support!

